# USB drive for Alpine CDA-9886?



## lh0628 (May 25, 2009)

My Alpine is failing to recognizing the OCZ Diesel 8GB I just bought. I don't have the Alpine USB extension cable, I just plugged the USB drive into the USB port on the HU. 

It says "No USB Device Found" for a few seconds, then the LED on the USB drive flashes once and the display changes to "Device Error".

I reformatted the drive again to FAT32, and only have one folder with about 12 songs in it.

Does anyone know what the problem is? If it's USB drive compatibility problem, can someone tell me which USB drive works with the CDA-9886?

Cheers.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

lh0628 said:


> My Alpine is failing to recognizing the OCZ Diesel 8GB I just bought. I don't have the Alpine USB extension cable, I just plugged the USB drive into the USB port on the HU.
> 
> It says "No USB Device Found" for a few seconds, then the LED on the USB drive flashes once and the display changes to "Device Error".
> 
> ...


The problems I've run into with Pioneer USB is maximum current draw. Pioneer limits at 500 mA and lot of portable HDs draw more than that. Check these limitations.


----------



## lh0628 (May 25, 2009)

It's a USB flash drive, not a HD...


----------



## da Vinci (Jun 10, 2009)

Ive used an el cheapo geek squad usb stick with no problems on those decks a number of times when testing after installs. The usb support does seem to be weak though. It craps out if there are too many files on the drive... I don't have an exact number though. If you filled the drive up try leaving 1/4 of it free space... see if it loads up... then back off to 1/2 full if it still doesn't read. I ran into fewer issues if the drive was 4 gigs or smaller however. I don't know why that is... I don't even know what it claims to support... just what I observed when I've installed these.


----------



## lh0628 (May 25, 2009)

Did you use the Alpine USB extension cable or did you just plug the USB key in?

I only loaded one folder with about 12 songs and it still wouldn't work.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

I sold my buddy one of these heads, because he is an anti-Apple douche bag and wanted usb. From what he has told me he uses his 500 gig hd filled with 330 of it music and loves it. My best advice is to get ahold of Alpine Tech department, their direct line is (800)832-4101. Don't call at lunch because they wont be there, I hate when that happens!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

...or don't fight the takeover and get yourself an iPod!!!! Resistance is futile!!!


----------



## lh0628 (May 25, 2009)

I have an Ipod though. But I prefer to use USB drive instead of having to leave the Ipod in the car all the time.


----------



## lh0628 (May 25, 2009)

Replaced the OCZ drive with a Transcend one. Problem solved.

Thanks for the help guys


----------

